# Stellas kidding thread  WE HAVE A BABY!



## TTs Chicks (Mar 9, 2012)

Stella has finally started to make an udder   so I thought I'd start her a thread 

from 03/02/12:















from this morning (03/09/12)









I figure I have at least a month to go.  Let's hope she gives me a spotted baby


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 9, 2012)

Good looking doe.  Love the spots.  Hope she has some pretty, spotted babies for you!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 13, 2012)

Took pics of Stella last night, should have waited til tonight cause I could see a difference between yesterday and today


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

Stella. She is so very pretty.


----------



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 13, 2012)

Stella is Gorgeous, keep us posted! I can't wait to see that cute little one.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 25, 2012)

Took some new pics of Stella tonight:

From the top:





Rear - her udder is growing 





I'm guessing she's probably got at least a couple weeks to go    hoping for spots


----------



## RPC (Mar 25, 2012)

Good luck I hope you get the spotted kids you want.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 5, 2012)

I forgot the camera, but took a few pics with my cell phone:











This one is blurry, but you can see her baby bump in it


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 5, 2012)

I love her


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 5, 2012)

She's SO pretty!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Apr 6, 2012)

Stunning girl!  Can't wait to see what the kids look like.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 6, 2012)

What a beautiful goat!   I can't wait to see her kids!  Do you have daddy pics?  Wonder if babies will get some of those spots.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks ya'll - I'd love to have a herd of spotted goats 

I thought I had some better pictures of Cowboy on here, but I guess I have been too busy taking pics of the girls 

This is my Cowboy:







This is him with Stella and Angel (btw - they are sisters)





I don't know if I will get any spots from Stella, but I am hoping   I may look for a buck with some spots at some point cause I really love the spots


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 6, 2012)

Stella is beautiful!  And I just love Cowboy!

I love it when goats scratch themselves with their horns----it's just kind of funny.  I like my goats best with horns----but I'll have to disbud any babies if I want to sell to kids for 4-H.  Luckily, my son's GF and her dad have offered to do that for me as well as help band/castrate any little boys and also help castrate any boy piglets I end up having!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks!

I like horns too - except when they stick their head through something and get stuck    I hadn't thought about 4-H, but I don't think it's very big around here


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 14, 2012)

I am beginning to think Stella is never going to drop this baby for me 

These are from 04/10:


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 14, 2012)

Stella's losing her plug


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 22, 2012)

Still no baby!  She is fat and hollowing out above her belly and her udder is still growing but no BOOM yet  Hopefully this afternoon I can get some new booty pics of her


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## marliah (Apr 22, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Still no baby!  She is fat and hollowing out above her belly and her udder is still growing but no BOOM yet  Hopefully this afternoon I can get some new booty pics of her


Shouldn't be too long then   once my mama dropped she had the baby within 24 hours.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 23, 2012)

Still no baby, but that udder is growing


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 24, 2012)

She is so purty... Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 6, 2012)

still no Stella baby 

I'm beginning to think she's just gonna keep it in there forever 

She's still growing.  I can pretty much reach all the way around her tail . . 






Her udder is big but not tight or "boom" yet






Hopefully soon 

Of course last night was a full moon and today is homecoming at church and then I have to go pick up my oldest son who is returning from Gradbash, and then go to my father in laws for dinner so I won't be home hardly at all today.  She'll probably drop that baby while I'm gone


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 11, 2012)

She finally kidded!  It's a girl and I see some spots


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful little doeling!! Congratulations.

What did the father buck look like??

DonnaBelle


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 11, 2012)

Finally! Congratulations! She is super pretty.


----------



## nana_4708 (May 11, 2012)

My nubian had her twin boys today . yours is a cutie.


----------



## Missy (May 11, 2012)

Congrats!! I wish mine would kid Your baby is beautiful!!!


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 11, 2012)

Yeah I would say she has some spots! She's beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 12, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Beautiful little doeling!! Congratulations.
> 
> What did the father buck look like??
> 
> DonnaBelle


Thanks   I posted pics of Cowboy on post #13

He gave me 2 girls and 1 boy  He's a good buck.


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 12, 2012)

I'll get some better pics of her spots soon, I notices a light tan spot on her knee this morning when I was out there


----------



## Roll farms (May 12, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (May 12, 2012)

she is a cutie CONGRATS


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 12, 2012)

Thanks - she's so little.  I've gotten used to the other 2 being bigger  and had forgotten just how tiny newborns are


----------

